# no audio



## Guest (Oct 1, 2008)

I hope I'm posting in the right place. This is my first post. I purchased a RCA 42"Selenium L42WD250 and have it connected to my Dish Network reciever thru a HDMI cable, into HDMI 1.(I've also tried HDMI 2&3)

My problem is that when I turn the tv off using the Dish remote, then back on, I have no audio. I have to use the tv remote and go thru all the inputs back around to HDMI1 then I have audio.

I don't seem to have this problem when playing DVD's. Hooked up with RCA cables.

I also have a second problem...my non-HD and my HD channels look exactly the same. I can't see any difference in the quality. I have a HD reciever, I pay for HD, I'm recieving HD, but they look the same as non-hd. Any ideas?

This all makes me want to go back to my old stuff...any help is appreciated.


----------



## tenzip (May 4, 2007)

The audio sounds like some kind of HDMI handshake issue? I'd call Dish and ask them about it, then call RCA if Dish gives no joy.

As far as the HD and SD channels looking the same, go in and make sure that the box is set up to output 720 or 1080. If you were using SD before, it was probably set up for 480, and still is. You could ask Dish about that while you have them on the phone.

Oh, and welcome to the Shack. Enjoy.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2008)

I talked with RCA, they were clueless. The tv was hooked up to a SD reciever for the first week, then they came and put in the HD reciever. However this guy was also clueless as to what he was doing. They left me trying to figure it all out.


----------



## tenzip (May 4, 2007)

Google the manual for the satellite rec'r and see if it can give you more info. Or just press the Menu or Setup button, and start browsing until you find something that looks promising. 

Sorry, I don't have satellite. If you give your box model # and brand, someone else on here with the same or similar might be able to give you more help.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2008)

I have the VIP722 with TurboHD programming, both from DishNetwork


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I agree you may have a HDMI handshake issue. Try turning the TV on first and shutting if off last. If that doesn't work, do the same for the VIP722 and let us know the results. As for the picture quality, your TV is 1366 x 768 native resolution. Make sure the VIP722 is sending 720p to the TV.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

medic42 said:


> My problem is that when I turn the tv off using the Dish remote, then back on, I have no audio. I have to use the tv remote and go thru all the inputs back around to HDMI1 then I have audio...


So, you get video but no audio until you go through all input on your TV, Right??? ... try just changing channels, the "no audio" happens to me sometimes (using OTA, I don't recall if it happenned when I used Dish)... what I do when I get no audio, is go to next or previous channel then come back and it works :yes:



> ...I also have a second problem...my non-HD and my HD channels look exactly the same. I can't see any difference in the quality. I have a HD reciever, I pay for HD, I'm recieving HD, but they look the same as non-hd. Any ideas? ....


That doesn't surprise me, not all HD channels show HD programming ... they upconvert the signal from SD to HD. There's few channels that show 100% HD material, I remember always watching Discovery Channel because most of the time is 100% HD.

If you try regular local channels you'll find the same thing ... not all programs are HD :yes:


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2008)

Mike P. said:


> I agree you may have a HDMI handshake issue. Try turning the TV on first and shutting if off last. If that doesn't work, do the same for the VIP722 and let us know the results. As for the picture quality, your TV is 1366 x 768 native resolution. Make sure the VIP722 is sending 720p to the TV.


It makes no difference which is turned on or off first or last.

Why send 720p? Why not 1080i? The tv says it is a 1080p...


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2008)

salvasol said:


> So, you get video but no audio until you go through all input on your TV, Right??? ... try just changing channels, the "no audio" happens to me sometimes (using OTA, I don't recall if it happenned when I used Dish)... what I do when I get no audio, is go to next or previous channel then come back and it works :yes:
> This did not work........
> 
> 
> ...


I changed the box to 1080i and I see some difference. Not as much as I was hoping for though....


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

medic42 said:


> Why send 720p? Why not 1080i? The tv says it is a 1080p...


Somebody lied to you ... here is the  specifications  :yes:


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

medic42 said:


> I changed the box to 1080i and I see some difference. Not as much as I was hoping for though....


If your TV has a native resolution of 720p (as stated before) ... I'm sure your TV will downgrade the signal from 1080i or 1080p to 720p because that's the maximum :yes:

Unless the specification that are published online are wrong, and your TV has a different resolution :scratchhead:

There's few programs with HD content ... try local channels (NBC, CBS, specially the news); then compare with HD programs on Dish and see how they look ...:yes:


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2008)

salvasol said:


> Somebody lied to you ... here is the  specifications  :yes:


Oh, man! I feel sooo stupid. I don't know where I got that number. It is the L42FHD38...

http://tv.rca.com/en-us/modeldetail.html?MN=L42FHD38


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

medic42 said:


> Oh, man! I feel sooo stupid. I don't know where I got that number. It is the L42FHD38...


Don't feel that way ... we can't memorize every single model of what we have :bigsmile:

If your TV is like my Samsung (it upconverts any signal it gets (480, 720, 1080i, etc.) to 1080p) ... I'm sure is upconverting everything. Most of the time when we don't get a good picture (specially Dish/Sat or local channels) is because the source is not sending a good signal, and even if you have a good TV; it will improve but not to much (just be sure to calibrate your TV properly, that's something that can help you too; just use any DVD that has the THX optimizer to adjust color, brightness, etc., same goes for the audio. You can find this optimizer on Star Wars DVD's) ... leave the output on your dish receiver in 1080i (I think that's the highest you can set) and enjoy your TV :T


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks. I'm still looking for ideas on the audio problem,...anyone?


----------

